# Dentist



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

My dentist is a British dentist near Carrefour in Torrevieja. Last week I had painful toothache and when I tele the dentist only got a recorded message saying they were closed and would reopen on 12 April.
What am I supposed to do for treatment? Are dentists allowed to open and close when they like without any back up service?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Dental clinics are private businesses and can open and close when they like. You don’t have to stick with the same one. Hopefully yours will be able to fit you in tomorrow when they reopen!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Why do people always use "British" everything.

All dentists are private companies so can do what they want in terms of hours. 

But, try a Spanish one amd you'll probably find info on their out of hours procedures... Maybe a mobile to call 247 or maybe details of the on call dentist they work with at night 


There is always one available at whatever time. Like farmacias. But if you insist on using a British one then you must stick yo their opening hours as they are typically expats making s life in spain and not really integrated with a local network of others to ensure round the clock care

A few years ago my husband had tooth pain in the night. His dentist was closed but the answer phone gave the options of a mobile or the nearest one that coukd attend that night. 

Try to not limit yourself to British everything. You'll find many Spanish dentists available right now to help


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

xicoalc said:


> Why do people always use "British" everything.
> 
> All dentists are private companies so can do what they want in terms of hours.
> 
> ...


You'll find many people do use Spanish dentists, i certainly do, so when you say "why do people use British everything " you really are wrongly generalising there.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Roy C said:


> You'll find many people do use Spanish dentists, i certainly do, so when you say "why do people use British everything " you really are wrongly generalising there.


Never used a British anything in the 7 years I've lived here....

Hard pressed to find anything British here let alone a dentist!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If people feel more comfortable with someone who shares their native tongue that's perfectly acceptable, surely? Especially with health professionals.

My dentist is Argentinian but is learning English - we often end up having conversations where I speak to him in Spanish and he replies in English!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> If people feel more comfortable with someone who shares their native tongue that's perfectly acceptable, surely? Especially with health professionals.
> 
> My dentist is Argentinian but is learning English - we often end up having conversations where I speak to him in Spanish and he replies in English!


Absolutely. I think it was the generalisation that was questioned..as in people use everything British. According to most who post on here they don't and very often the cry is use local this and local that. Our dentist speaks no English... Just open wide LOL FUNNY you mention your dentist is Argentinian, by Gynaecologist here is also Argentinian but actually speaks English very well.We also have a local builder here who is Argentinian


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Roy C said:


> You'll find many people do use Spanish dentists, i certainly do, so when you say "why do people use British everything " you really are wrongly generalising there.


I was referring to those who do only use thr British dentist, plumber, builder, mechanic and so on. And simply saying that, based on my lessons learned over many years, its generally far better to get a Spanish professional for any needs.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

xicoalc said:


> Why do people always use "British" everything.
> 
> All dentists are private companies so can do what they want in terms of hours.
> 
> ...





xicoalc said:


> Why do people always use "British" everything.
> 
> All dentists are private companies so can do what they want in terms of hours.
> 
> ...


The question was about the level of service provided by dentists. It was not about the nationally or origins of the dentist. The particular dentist is called ‘’The British Dental Practice’’ I am not sure if I am allowed to name them on the forum. Would it be correct of me to inform others that this dentist offers no emergency services when closed? I rang them this morning and their advice on an emergency was go to the pharmacy and get some pain killers and wait a week until they reopen.
Is it possible to keep to the original question and not become bias or racist?
Perhaps more useful if someone could post or PM me details of a dentist in Orihuela City that speaks some English and has emergency out of hours service.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

woodpecker9 said:


> The question was about the level of service provided by dentists. It was not about the nationally or origins of the dentist. The particular dentist is called ‘’The British Dental Practice’’ I am not sure if I am allowed to name them on the forum. Would it be correct of me to inform others that this dentist offers no emergency services when closed? I rang them this morning and their advice on an emergency was go to the pharmacy and get some pain killers and wait a week until they reopen.
> Is it possible to keep to the original question and not become bias or racist?
> Perhaps more useful if someone could post or PM me details of a dentist in Orihuela City that speaks some English and has emergency out of hours service.


I would just start ringing round dentists if i was you.. You'll find many who offer 247 emergency help. If you are struggling with the language, perhaps a translator could call for you?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Not sure if they all do but some Spanish A&E depts do emergency dental work.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Not sure if they all do but some Spanish A&E depts do emergency dental work.


Private ones will depend if you have cover for dentist. Seguridad social will always attend a painful emergency. If they don't offer destist services they will surely have details of local "on call" clinics to try.

But for immediate pain any urgencias will assist. I had to go a few years ago with an infected molar. They got a dentist to look although couldn't do anything to remove in the moment for the infection. They injected me pain relief and gave me antibiotics and an appointment with a dentist for some days later..... Then they took all 4 of them out!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe it is human nature , especially if you dont speak a language well, to seek out a Dentist from ones own country. Not just British. This from a forum for Spanish living in UK

*Dónde hay Dentistas Españoles en Londres y Manchester
//trucoslondres.com/vivir/sanidad/dentista-londres/*


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

My dentist (Spanish) and his hygienist (Spanish) who both give the best treatment I've ever had, speak perfect English and our town does not have a high percentage of British residents. It's not always necessary to seek out practices run by British citizens if people are not comfortable speaking Spanish.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

No it isn't necessary, I used a very good Argentinian at one time. However, people should be free to choose what they feel comfortable with (Self determination) without being criticised on a forum.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

In fact i have to add, i was still resident in the UK and my dentist was a Columbian lady, in the village up a mountain were i have my house. I've been using a Spanish dentist two years prior to getting my residency. I now use one linked to my healthcare insurance in Estepona, I'm currently in the UK until next month. The most important thing is you find a dentist who does a good job without asking their heritage and insisting they are indigenous.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Roy C said:


> In fact i have to add, i was still resident in the UK and my dentist was a Columbian lady, in the village up a mountain were i have my house. I've been using a Spanish dentist two years prior to getting my residency. I now use one linked to my healthcare insurance in Estepona, I'm currently in the UK until next month. The most important thing is you find a dentist who does a good job without asking their heritage and insisting they are indigenous.


Sure. But a 247 backup emergency service would be useful!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Long and short : if you dont speak Spanish you obviously limit what is available compared to rest of population. This could mean paying more and getting a lesser degree of service.


----------

